# counterstrike source



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

any one else play this?

Daz.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

used to play loads (ED Clan leage winners ) but now i cant be arsed lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Used to play it a lot but I get bored of it and end up playing other games for a while then make my way back to it as I have my own clan (fun clan, no ED rubbish).

Recently Valve have been updating it every other day which has been a pain for people trying to get on the server.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I cant get on with CS:S

Been playing since CS 1.3 and much prefer CS 1.6 but hardly play it any more.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

nope been on it in years, used to play for oFc, then my comp died and not been on since


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah it's not the game it used to be.

I'm into TF2 again now


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i play now and again. dont bother much tho. getting black ops so i think mw2 and battlefield will be on back burners too. lol


----------

